# Fire fish died in new sw tank



## sk13322 (Aug 7, 2011)

I just started a sw tank a few weeks ago and started it correctly, Im new to sw but read a lot about it. My fire fish died today i got him 2 days ago from a lfs. The salt and temp in the tank are both correct levels. the only other stuff in the tank is a crab idk what kind a sea annimee sry cant speel and a yellow demseile again sry for the speeling, i just dont know why he died maybe he has allready in bad shaped from the fish store but he swam fine for 2 days. but today i found him hiding under the live rock that the sea annimee is on and than i found him in the back cornor of the tank. i stuck my hand in he barily moved and start to flot sideways and struggle to swim. any ideas? everything else in the tank seems fine. and the fire fish was eating and acting normal till today and nothing has changed. thanks


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

How large is the tank? What are the tank parameters? pH, alkalinity, ammonia, nitrites, nitrates, temp? Also, how much rock is in the tank? Were there tears in its fins? Firefish are very shy, and if it didn't have a place to hide from the damsel, (EVIL) it very well could have died from the stress. If the damsel was actually bullying the firefish, that's probably it. Also, your tank is way to young for an anemone. Unless you're paying extremely close attention to the water parameters, it will likely die due to instability. Most wait (or should) at least six months, because by then, the water parameters should stabilize.

And if not to prevent disease, at least set up a separate quarantine tank for new arrivals so that they can get used to living in their new environment. I didn't use a quarantine tank, and lo and behold, all of my fish but one died within a week. $80 of fish gone. 

Oh, and welcome to fish forums! :fun:


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

sk13322 said:


> I just started a sw tank a few weeks ago *problem #1-slow down!*and started it correctly, Im new to sw but read a lot about it. My fire fish died today i got him 2 days ago from a lfs. *Quarantine tanks are a huge help when getting new fish... read up on them* The salt and temp in the tank are both correct levels.*I WISH these were the only "levels" that were needed to be correct for a successful tank! what is your ammonia, nitirite, pH and alk?* the only other stuff in the tank is a crab idk what kind a sea annimee sry cant speel and a yellow demseile *STOP right here... with the current way your lfs/you are stocking this tank is a huge red flag! two things could be happening here 1) either you aren't researching the animals you intend to keep and your lfs isn't asking questions when you purchase or 2) you aren't researching the animals you intend to keep and you lfs is telling you that "this and this will go fine together... both of these scenarios are NOT okay! Go to a different lfs or a reputable online vender, RESEARCH your inhabitants, THEN decide if you can house them properly, THEN purchase, if not this tragic loss of life in you aquarium is bound to repeate itself*.again sry for the speeling, i just dont know why he died maybe he has allready in bad shaped from the fish store but he swam fine for 2 days. but today i found him hiding under the live rock that the sea annimee is on and than i found him in the back cornor of the tank. i stuck my hand in he barily moved and start to flot sideways and struggle to swim. any ideas? everything else in the tank seems fine. and the fire fish was eating and acting normal till today and nothing has changed. thanks


Please please please, research what you are getting before purchase, and find a better lfs.


----------

